# Divorce and money



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Im posting this on behalf a good friend colleague at work.

She is currently in the middle of going through a divorce with her ex and just recently she's lost her Dad and she's just found out she might be left abit of money. 

Will she have to declare this and is there chance her ex would have any claim on it?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm guessing yes if she receives the money before a settlement is reached. If she doesn't and receives the money I believe his solicitor has the power to access all her asset situation. I could be wrong though.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Normally have to pay if you are male


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Her solicitor will know the answer to this.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

PaulTheo said:


> Normally have to pay if you are male


OOOOOHH So TRUE!:thumb:

Ben


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, she'll have to declare it - her solicitor will ask if there's any likely inheritences 'pending', etc. 

It's not a case of her other half having a claim on it - it's more a case of it's part of the total assets they jointly own - so indirectly, yes, he has. However it is not as straightforward as that - as length of marriage, whether there's any kids, each person's income, etc, etc, all come into play. Motto, stay single....(whoops sorry personal comment thrown in there, lol)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Would she want half if it was the other way around?????

I would say she has slightly more chance of not sharing it than if it was before the divorce started but she may have to offer something....


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Would she want half if it was the other way around?????


Does a bear sh1t in the woods?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

LeeH said:


> Does a bear sh1t in the woods?


lol Indeed....


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

LeeH said:


> Does a bear sh1t in the woods?


Does a duck with a hard on drag weed?


----------

